
FriendlyData Announces FETCH, a Natural Language Interface for Enterprise Data - micrum
https://friendlydata.io/blog/fetch-announcement
======
pacavaca
Where does it store the data? Can I connect it to my existing DB or will I
have to create an etl pipeline first?

~~~
alexzaytsav
It doesn't move your data anywhere. You can just connect it to your existing
DB and it will work out of the box, no data extraction needed.

------
danilsaliukov
Great product, would love to use!

------
mityasmusin
It's a very interesting way to approach this issue

------
vkhaustovich
Incredible innovative solution!

